# Eco Rock News



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I got this e-mail a few months back so I thought I would share.



Serious Energy said:


> Hello Stoney,
> 
> While EcoRock platform development is complete, we are not committing to further production of products at this time.
> 
> ...


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

They're being stupid by not starting now. I could sell the sh!t out of that product....wanna PM me an email address for them?


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't want to hear about this "ecorock" nonsense. I simply do not believe in the environment. Hanging rock made with gypsum fresh out of the earth makes me feel good!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> I don't want to hear about this "ecorock" nonsense. I simply do not believe in the environment. Hanging rock made with gypsum fresh out of the earth makes me feel good!


Speaking of gypsum....I sneezed tonight and two white worms shot out of my nose and attached themselves firmly to my lips. I looked in the mirror, and never have I wanted to make love to myself so badly :blink:


----------

